# Dr. Death's Cabinet of Horrors



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Although there are only 2 images included and they are not very gory or extreme, I will include a disclaimer......

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...Gunther-von-Hagens-opens-shop-body-parts.html


----------

